# What's the best cardio exercise for fat loss



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Basically I've just started my first course of juice and I'm carrying a little bf so whilst I put on muscle I wanted to try n burn away the fat! Or will this hinder my gains??

My problem is I hate cardio, I really have to make myself do just 5mins on a rower etc

So I thought I would join a class once a week as not only will they push me but it will be full of sweaty women.

My question is which would be the best???

Spin, on a bike

Boxercise, smashing pads, sit ups

Circuits,


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

You can do a 45 min walk on a treadmill after your weights sessions. Or even better, 45 mins each morning before you eat anything.

It does work.

Oh, and if you can manage, before breakfast and after weights will see the fat melt off.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

"best" as ever, it depends. But you can't go far wrong with the advice above. Walking is great for fat loss.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Sprints and jogs.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

how does this work? i don't understand.. from what i'm always reading it's surplus or deficit.. so if he was eating 700 cals above maintenance whilst juicing and burning 500 cals doing cardio isn't that still a surplus of 200 cals and therefore burning sweet fvck all? or he will burn 900 cals and be in a deficit of 200 and be gaining fvck all? or am i getting this wrong?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Brisk walking before breakfast

Dont forget fat loss is all about diet


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Different people prefer different types of cardio - HIIT or LSD.

Try both and see what works for you but if you get bored quickly then HIIT may be your better option.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

henleys said:


> how does this work? i don't understand.. from what i'm always reading it's surplus or deficit.. so if he was eating 700 cals above maintenance whilst juicing and burning 500 cals doing cardio isn't that still a surplus of 200 cals and therefore burning sweet fvck all? or he will burn 900 cals and be in a deficit of 200 and be gaining fvck all? or am i getting this wrong?


The theory is, if you do cardio before breakfast, you haven't eaten for 8 hours plus. So you're in a fasted state, glycogen (energy reserves) are depleted and by walking briskly before you eat, you're pulling energy from stored reserves (fat).

Same with after a good weights sesion. Glycogen is depleted or near enough, and by walking briskly on a treadmill, you're using energy from reserves again (fat).

When you do something like, sprint, or any other hard cardio, it comes from either glycogen, or muscle tissue.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

So in this sense it then means absolutely nothing about calories and even if you'd eaten 6,000 before the gym because glycogen stores depleted you'll lose fat?


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> its metabolically impossible to increase muscle mass AND reduce body fat at the same time, either naturally or with AAS alone. I also don't believe you can do it on anything other than a TKD/CKD/keto variation.... but only with AAS, GH,T4 and 'slin.





bayman said:


> You can lose fat and gain muscle natty whilst using complex cyclical diets such as Lyle Macdonalds Ultimate diet 2.0, but it's more dicreet phases of fat loss then muscle gain than doing the two cocurrently, so I agree Ausbuilt..


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

No calories are still important or overall energy balance, whatever you want to call it. Activities like cardio help you burn more calories and can help with partioning of cals taken in - as in whether they go towards building muscle or fat gain. But in a general sense you're right, you can't outtrain a bad diet, you'll still be in a calorie surplus in your example above. One thing people tend to massively overestimate is the amount of cals you need to grow, although there are exceptions.

And of course, drugs do change things massively.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

cheers bayman


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Surely you cant count walking as cardio? If i did a brisk walk for 1 hour how much would i lose? :confused1:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, no. If you ate 6000 calories just before the gym, then, no.

Also, if you're big and active enough to require 6000 calories a day then yes, by the time you wake you should be in a fasted state, because your body required those calories/nutrients.

But, 90% of us on here won't need near that much!!

David Phelps, that swimmer dude is a good case in point. He was supposed to be eating 6-8,000 calories a day, but was obviously still lean. His body required them.

A fella on here by the name of John Hodgson who's an IFBB competitor does cardio twice a day. One fasted, the other in the evening. 2x45 mins.

His nickname in the BB world is 'Mr. Condition'.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

i was exaggerating the figure 6,000 my question was if you wasn't counting/ slightly over eating (because your bulking excuse) and did fasted cardio you would burn fat and gain muscle?

and your answer is yes?

or would it have to be a deficit and there for not gaining muscle/weight


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

You'd be suprised. Plus it'll have next to no impact on recovering / growing from your training, and Has been shown to improve lots of health markers.

in summary: Walking = good. Bodybuilders have been using it for years to get lean.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

bayman said:


> You'd be suprised. Plus it'll have next to no impact on recovering / growing from your training, and Has been shown to improve lots of health markers.
> 
> in summary: Walking = good. Bodybuilders have been using it for years to get lean.


I dont generally do cardio.. i often say its because i dont have time and that is true.. but im shying away from the secondary reason being im really unfit.. there was a time when i was ripped and could run for 3 miles easilly but im not as fit and strong as i was then im 22 i make myself sound like an old man :laugh: you do lose it though.. ive gotten very unfit and its hard getting back into it when you go outside run 50 metres and your panting almost having a heart attack


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Interval training till your hanging out your ****.

Sled drags, prowler, hill sprints, sprints etc

Walking is not cardio


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Interval training till your hanging out your ****.
> 
> Sled drags, prowler, hill sprints, sprints etc
> 
> Walking is not cardio


You're missing the point all together.

If you want to build endurance and dwindle muscle, all those things you've listed will be great.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's a great summary of the issue:



> Someone linked me a site and wanted to know if the claims made were legit. I only clicked to see the heading - How To Boost Your Metabolism Using Interval Training - before I closed it down and told him what I thought about HIIT.
> 
> Quick summary -
> 
> ...


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

bayman said:


> Here's a great summary of the issue:


I did some googling and it said brisk walking for 1 hour wouldnt cut anymore than 100cals off you was that bollocks? I take the advice from you guys with more respected tbh lol muppets write on google


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> You're missing the point all together.
> 
> If you want to build endurance and dwindle muscle, all those things you've listed will be great.


Orly?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Orly?


Yep.

That stuff is going to eat right into your muscle.

I used to box so I know how catabolic that kind of stuff is.


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

theres alot of good things to do walking isnt reallyeffective unlessyou on signifcant cal deficit IMO

sprinting is king , anyother short intense burst of exersises are also effective


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Hes on gear so muscle wasting wont be much of a problem

10-20 min intervals > Jogging or walking


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

One of my housemates (the second fastest one) she does like.. not sure how to describe it, kinda just makes full circles with her arms whilst holding these 2 plastic 1kg dumbbells.. she says it makes her lose weight? :confused1:


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

also fsted crdio iuseless when compared to doing anyother time infact first thing in the morning cortisol is at its highest too theres alotof studies around one really good one by layne norton il post it up when ive got time


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> One of my housemates (the second fastest one) she does like.. not sure how to describe it, kinda just makes full circles with her arms whilst holding these 2 plastic 1kg dumbbells.. she says it makes her lose weight? :confused1:


This might be a suprise to you but not everybody knows what the **** there doing, thats why PT and commercial crappy gyms are still in business and those "AB KING PRO" adverts late at night actually sell those useless products


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> This might be a suprise to you but not everybody knows what the **** there doing, thats why PT and commercial crappy gyms are still in business and those "AB KING PRO" adverts late at night actually sell those useless products


I genuinely think what ever this excerise is called.. is the only use for those plastic 1kg dumbbells ive never understood why they make them even little kids can juggle them


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

bayman said:


> .
> 
> in summary: Walking = good. Bodybuilders have been using it for years to get lean.


The reason for bodybuilders preferring walking is probably because at 17st, sprinting becomes a lot harder, rather than "it's better". Especially HiiT with sprints and walks. Unless you've got the conditioning behind it, like a rugby player or NFL player, sprinting at that sort of size will be hard.

That being said, as the article you posted states, it is very taxing on the CNS when combined with a heavy weights routine.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

That's my point really. You can walk till your hearts content, but if you're doing it properly 2/3 HIIT sessions per week would be the most you could fit in around training whilst dieting without risking 1. CNS burnout and 2. Muscle loss.

I stand by the choice of walking unless you have a specific conditioning need, my quote above shows the differences in caloric burn aren't that significant in the grand scheme of things either.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks 



> If you aren't concerned with getting your resting heart rate low, and just want to look good naked, think twice before jumping on the HIIT bandwagon.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

All of this is very interesting and I love educating myself on it all but... I'm still a little unsure what's best for me still.

Is the general opinion to do 45mins brisk walk a couple of times a week??

My main goal is to put on size so really don't want to hinder that,

Maybee after the course I should be doing a **** load more cardio instead.

Also couldn't really care how fit I am just want to look good! I know I'm a lot fitter than most so not a priority


----------

